# Camilla



## lenie

I just got the Camilla in red ostrich and saddle alto on presale at my local DB boutique. They are having 25% off on 3/22 so I can pick them up next Saturday. What a gorgeous bag! It is a good size bag without looking huge. It looks great over the shoulder, held, or on the arm.  The red ostrich is a slightly deeper red than the alto red. The saddle is a beautiful, rich saddle brown. I can't wait to pick them up. If the discount wasn't so good, I would've been tempted to pay full price. But waiting one week is worth 25%off.


----------



## ivyfalls

lenie said:


> I just got the Camilla in red ostrich and saddle alto on presale at my local DB boutique. They are having 25% off on 3/22 so I can pick them up next Saturday. What a gorgeous bag! It is a good size bag without looking huge. It looks great over the shoulder, held, or on the arm.  The red ostrich is a slightly deeper red than the alto red. The saddle is a beautiful, rich saddle brown. I can't wait to pick them up. If the discount wasn't so good, I would've been tempted to pay full price. But waiting one week is worth 25%off.


I love the Camilla! Which size did you get? I am leaning toward the smaller one. Does the leather on the Alto have any smoosh or is it mainly a structured bag?   Lucky you, can't wait to see your pics!!


----------



## BagAddiction712

OMG can't wait to see them! I wish I had a boutique near me to get the discount!


----------



## MandyLDee

Will they be doing this discount on dooney.com?


----------



## LitGeek

lenie said:


> I just got the Camilla in red ostrich and saddle alto on presale at my local DB boutique. They are having 25% off on 3/22 so I can pick them up next Saturday. What a gorgeous bag! It is a good size bag without looking huge. It looks great over the shoulder, held, or on the arm.  The red ostrich is a slightly deeper red than the alto red. The saddle is a beautiful, rich saddle brown. I can't wait to pick them up. If the discount wasn't so good, I would've been tempted to pay full price. But waiting one week is worth 25%off.


 Congrats! I can't wait to see photos of your bags!!! Is this presale for the Dooney VIP sale?


----------



## lenie

ivyfalls said:


> I love the Camilla! Which size did you get? I am leaning toward the smaller one. Does the leather on the Alto have any smoosh or is it mainly a structured bag?   Lucky you, can't wait to see your pics!!




I got the larger one. They didn't have the smaller one in stock yet, but I like bigger bags anyway. The alto is pretty structured. The ostrich is a little lighter in weight but still more on the structured side. I can see the ostrich softening up a little when I put things in it and with time.


----------



## lenie

MandyLDee said:


> Will they be doing this discount on dooney.com?




I don't think so. The discount is related to a special mall event so it is between certain hours  on 3/22.


----------



## lenie

LitGeek said:


> Congrats! I can't wait to see photos of your bags!!! Is this presale for the Dooney VIP sale?




I don't think so. The mall is having a special event and the boutique is part of it. If I find out differently, I'll let everyone know.


----------



## MiaBorsa

OK, here's the deal.  I just called the Westchester boutique store and they will also pre-sell telephone orders starting on *Wednesday, March 19 through Friday March 21*.   They will NOT take phone orders on Saturday the 22nd because the store will be too busy, lol.   So, you can call and ask for a bag to be held, then call back on the 19-21st to pay.  They will ship the bag to you.  The sale is 25% off, and they didn't know whether it will be online or just in the boutique stores.   Westchester store-- (914)390-2472.     Still unclear if this is the actual "VIP" sale, since the last VIP was 20% off IIRC.  

ETA:  I forgot to say that they only have the large Camilla in the store, but they have her in the smooth Alto, ostrich and croco.  She is comparable in size to the large florentine satchel, but lighter weight.  (I'm interested in the smaller one, so I may not be able to buy during this sale.   )

Lenie--I can't wait to see your pics!!


----------



## handbags4me

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, here's the deal.  I just called the Westchester boutique store and they will also pre-sell telephone orders starting on *Wednesday, March 19 through Friday March 21*.   They will NOT take phone orders on Saturday the 22nd because the store will be too busy, lol.   So, you can call and ask for a bag to be held, then call back on the 19-21st to pay.  They will ship the bag to you.  The sale is 25% off, and they didn't know whether it will be online or just in the boutique stores.   Westchester store-- (914)390-2472.     Still unclear if this is the actual "VIP" sale, since the last VIP was 20% off IIRC.



I checked my old emails and VIP sale was 3/23/12 and 3/22/13, so possibly 3/21/14?!?  You're right, MB, it was only 20% off before.


----------



## MiaBorsa

handbags4me said:


> I checked my old emails and VIP sale was 3/23/12 and 3/22/13, so possibly 3/21/14?!?  You're right, MB, it was only 20% off before.



I believe LitGeek went to the boutique last year and found that the in-store VIP was 25% and online it was 20%!  I don't know why the difference, but I would order from the store to save the additional 5!   (I know the fall VIP was 20% because that's when I ordered my Alto Giovanna.)


----------



## LitGeek

MiaBorsa said:


> I believe LitGeek went to the boutique last year and found that the in-store VIP was 25% and online it was 20%!  I don't know why the difference, but I would order from the store to save the additional 5!   (I know the fall VIP was 20% because that's when I ordered my Alto Giovanna.)


You are correct


----------



## LCHallWill

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, here's the deal.  I just called the Westchester boutique store and they will also pre-sell telephone orders starting on *Wednesday, March 19 through Friday March 21*.   They will NOT take phone orders on Saturday the 22nd because the store will be too busy, lol.   So, you can call and ask for a bag to be held, then call back on the 19-21st to pay.  They will ship the bag to you.  The sale is 25% off, and they didn't know whether it will be online or just in the boutique stores.   Westchester store-- (914)390-2472.     Still unclear if this is the actual "VIP" sale, since the last VIP was 20% off IIRC.
> 
> ETA:  I forgot to say that they only have the large Camilla in the store, but they have her in the smooth Alto, ostrich and croco.  She is comparable in size to the large florentine satchel, but lighter weight.  (I'm interested in the smaller one, so I may not be able to buy during this sale.   )
> 
> Lenie--I can't wait to see your pics!!


Thanks for the info

So....since the "C" in my nickname stands for "Camilla", which is my middle name, I think it's only right that I get this bag! Now, just to decide on a color...


----------



## LitGeek

LCHallWill said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> So....since the "C" in my nickname stands for "Camilla", which is my middle name, I think it's only right that I get this bag! Now, just to decide on a color...


Most definitely


----------



## StillWG

LCHallWill said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> So....since the "C" in my nickname stands for "Camilla", which is my middle name, I think it's only right that I get this bag! Now, just to decide on a color...


 

I can't think of a better reason to buy a great bag, LC!  

Of course, I can justify almost any bag if I really want to!!  

Camilla is so gorgeous!


Sue


----------



## StillWG

lenie said:


> I just got the Camilla in red ostrich and saddle alto on presale at my local DB boutique. They are having 25% off on 3/22 so I can pick them up next Saturday. What a gorgeous bag! It is a good size bag without looking huge. It looks great over the shoulder, held, or on the arm.  The red ostrich is a slightly deeper red than the alto red. The saddle is a beautiful, rich saddle brown. I can't wait to pick them up. If the discount wasn't so good, I would've been tempted to pay full price. But waiting one week is worth 25%off.


 

Congratulations on your new bags, lenie!

This style is a winner for sure!  I've been looking at the croco ones on the dooney site.  


Sue


----------



## StillWG

ivyfalls said:


> I love the Camilla! Which size did you get? I am leaning toward the smaller one. Does the leather on the Alto have any smoosh or is it mainly a structured bag?   Lucky you, can't wait to see your pics!!


 

This is definitely O/T.....are those Westies in your avatar, ivyfalls??  So cute!


Sue


----------



## LCHallWill

LitGeek said:


> Most definitely


Hubby doesn't agree...but he'll get over it!


----------



## LCHallWill

StillWG said:


> I can't think of a better reason to buy a great bag, LC!
> 
> Of course, I can justify almost any bag if I really want to!!
> 
> Camilla is so gorgeous!
> 
> 
> Sue


Justification has never been a problem for me either Sue!  But this time, it's truly fate. Who am I to defy fate? Lol


----------



## StillPooh

Looking at thie Camilla on Dooney.com, it appears that the small version has short handles and a long strap, but the larger version only has handles. Is that right?


----------



## handbags4me

StillPooh said:


> Looking at thie Camilla on Dooney.com, it appears that the small version has short handles and a long strap, but the larger version only has handles. Is that right?



That's right.  I think the larger version's handles *may* be long enough to go over the shoulder (snugly).  Not sure until I see the bag in person, but from the pictures it looks that way.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LCHallWill said:


> Thanks for the info
> 
> So....since the "C" in my nickname stands for "Camilla", which is my middle name, I think it's only right that I get this bag! Now, just to decide on a color...



   Yes, you definitely must buy Camilla!


----------



## ivyfalls

StillWG said:


> This is definitely O/T.....are those Westies in your avatar, ivyfalls??  So cute!
> 
> 
> Sue



Yes! I have two, a 15.5 yr old and a 9 yr old...they are the best, agreed?
Deb


----------



## LCHallWill

MiaBorsa said:


> Yes, you definitely must buy Camilla!


 And so I will...decided on the black...don't usually go for black bags, but this one in black just called my name...well, white called it first...but I don't want to risk dye transfer! So, black it is!


----------



## StillWG

ivyfalls said:


> Yes! I have two, a 15.5 yr old and a 9 yr old...*they are the best, agreed?*
> Deb


 

Absolutely!! 

Weston is 9.  He's my fourth Westie.  I'm hoping to add a brother or sister for him in the near future.  I usually do have two at a time!  


Sue


----------



## rubycat

Please post pictures when they arrive. Trying to decide between Camilla, and Giovanna. Both are gorgeous, but I Like shoulder bags so will go with the best for shoulder carry.


----------



## lenie

StillPooh said:


> Looking at thie Camilla on Dooney.com, it appears that the small version has short handles and a long strap, but the larger version only has handles. Is that right?




Yes, you are right. The larger Camilla does not come with a shoulder strap. The double handles on the larger size are long enough to go on the shoulder.


----------



## StillPooh

lenie said:


> The double handles on the larger size are long enough to go on the shoulder.


They are less than 8", which isn't long enough for my shoulders! I won't do straps shorter than 10".


----------



## lenie

StillPooh said:


> They are less than 8", which isn't long enough for my shoulders! I won't do straps shorter than 10".




I tried it on in the store and it seemed to fit fine. If you wear heavy coats, it might be tight.


----------



## Freak4Coach

I posted this in the Spring thread but thought maybe I should have posted it here instead.

I saw pics of the large Camillia and it's love! Anyone seen the croc or ostrich in red or green? Just wondering how close this pic is to real life. 

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-xZlIph12v3...0/IMG_1831.jpg


----------



## lenie

Freak4Coach said:


> I posted this in the Spring thread but thought maybe I should have posted it here instead.
> 
> I saw pics of the large Camillia and it's love! Anyone seen the croc or ostrich in red or green? Just wondering how close this pic is to real life.
> 
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-xZlIph12v3...0/IMG_1831.jpg




I bought the red ostrich at the DB boutique. It is a beautiful, rich red. It is deeper than the alto red. I didn't look at the green ostrich or croco. Can't wait to pick up my gaston Saturday!


----------



## Freak4Coach

lenie said:


> I bought the red ostrich at the DB boutique. It is a beautiful, rich red. It is deeper than the alto red. I didn't look at the green ostrich or croco. Can't wait to pick up my gaston Saturday!



It looks gorgeous!  Congrats on your bag!  Hope you post pics.  Thanks for your response!


----------



## carterazo

MiaBorsa said:


> OK, here's the deal.  I just called the Westchester boutique store and they will also pre-sell telephone orders starting on *Wednesday, March 19 through Friday March 21*.   They will NOT take phone orders on Saturday the 22nd because the store will be too busy, lol.   So, you can call and ask for a bag to be held, then call back on the 19-21st to pay.  They will ship the bag to you.  The sale is 25% off, and they didn't know whether it will be online or just in the boutique stores.   Westchester store-- (914)390-2472.     Still unclear if this is the actual "VIP" sale, since the last VIP was 20% off IIRC.
> 
> ETA:  I forgot to say that they only have the large Camilla in the store, but they have her in the smooth Alto, ostrich and croco.  She is comparable in size to the large florentine satchel, but lighter weight.  (I'm interested in the smaller one, so I may not be able to buy during this sale.   )
> 
> Lenie--I can't wait to see your pics!!




I almost fainted when I started reading your post.  The small Camilla in red is TDF! But since they don't have it store, I'll join you with my tears.  :cry:


----------



## MiaBorsa

carterazo said:


> I almost fainted when I started reading your post.  The small Camilla in red is TDF! But since they don't have it store, I'll join you with my tears.  :cry:



Go ahead and faint,  ...  they got the small Camilla in TODAY, in all colors!!!      I just called and put a hold on one in the natural color.


----------



## Freak4Coach

Has anyone seen this in person?  I've tried to get a close-up of where the rings that hold the handle to the bag go through.  It looks like there is no grommet to protect and strengthen the hole.  Does anyone know if this is the case?


----------



## MiaBorsa

MiaBorsa said:


> Go ahead and faint,  ...  they got the small Camilla in TODAY, in all colors!!!      I just called and put a hold on one in the natural color.



Ok, the SA at the Westchester store sent me this pic of the natural and the saddle, so I have switched my choice to SADDLE.   (These are the large size; they haven't put the small ones out on display yet since they just came in today.)


----------



## Twoboyz

Gorgeous Sarah!! Thanks for the photo. The saddle is beautiful.


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> Gorgeous Sarah!! Thanks for the photo. The saddle is beautiful.



The Westchester SAs are so accomodating!   They will even send mod pics if requested, lol.  I love the shape of the bag, TB!   I originally wanted the natural, but the SA said it was very similar to the florentine natural color but just a tiny bit lighter.  I have two florentines in natural, so that sort of pushed me to choose saddle instead.  I'll place my "presale" order tomorrow.


----------



## Twoboyz

MiaBorsa said:


> The Westchester SAs are so accomodating!   They will even send mod pics if requested, lol.  I love the shape of the bag, TB!   I originally wanted the natural, but the SA said it was very similar to the florentine natural color but just a tiny bit lighter.  I have two florentines in natural, so that sort of pushed me to choose saddle instead.  I'll place my "presale" order tomorrow.




I can't wait to see your photos!


----------



## MiaBorsa

Twoboyz said:


> I can't wait to see your photos!



I think Lenie is picking her bags up from the store in a few days, so we'll get to see her pics!  YAY.


----------



## StillPooh

Does this bag zip closed, or is that tab closure it?


----------



## LCHallWill

MiaBorsa said:


> Ok, the SA at the Westchester store sent me this pic of the natural and the saddle, so I have switched my choice to SADDLE.   (These are the large size; they haven't put the small ones out on display yet since they just came in today.)


Gorgeous!  I ordered the black on Saturday...the SA who took my order was wonderful, and she shipped the bag to me on Monday even though the sale hadn't technically started... It's due to arrive tomorrow...I will definitely post pics!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LCHallWill said:


> Gorgeous!  I ordered the black on Saturday...the SA who took my order was wonderful, and she shipped the bag to me on Monday even though the sale hadn't technically started... It's due to arrive tomorrow...I will definitely post pics!



Woohoo!!   Did you get the large or the small?  And did you order from the Westchester boutique??   If so, I'm going to be annoyed that they told me they can't presell until tomorrow.  :censor:


----------



## LCHallWill

MiaBorsa said:


> Woohoo!!   Did you get the large or the small?  And did you order from the Westchester boutique??   If so, I'm going to be annoyed that they told me they can't presell until tomorrow.  :censor:


I got the large...and I did order from the Westchester boutique...I'm sure she really wasn't supposed to give me the discount and ship it out before the sale....but she could probably hear the desperation and excitement in my voice!


----------



## MiaBorsa

LCHallWill said:


> I got the large...and I did order from the Westchester boutique...I'm sure she really wasn't supposed to give me the discount and ship it out before the sale....but she could probably hear the desperation and excitement in my voice!



I can't wait to see your new bag!!  She is going to be fabulous in black.     I guess I can't be too annoyed with Westchester since they just got the smalls in today... unless that was more B.S. they were telling me.     I have bought a lot from that store so it does kind of rub me wrong.


----------



## LCHallWill

MiaBorsa said:


> I can't wait to see your new bag!!  She is going to be fabulous in black.     I guess I can't be too annoyed with Westchester since they just got the smalls in today... unless that was more B.S. they were telling me.     I have bought a lot from that store so it does kind of rub me wrong.


I asked about the small size on Saturday because I wanted size comparison, and the SA told me that they didn't have any at that time...so I don't think they were BSing you... But I can understand why you feel that way...I guess it's like anything else with sales/ customer service, just depends on who you talk to!  If I like the size of the large, I'm definitely going back for the red croco...I think I will do a trade in for that one though...


----------



## MiaBorsa

LCHallWill said:


> I asked about the small size on Saturday because I wanted size comparison, and the SA told me that they didn't have any at that time...so I don't think they were BSing you... But I can understand why you feel that way...I guess it's like anything else with sales/ customer service, just depends on who you talk to!  If I like the size of the large, I'm definitely going back for the red croco...I think I will do a trade in for that one though...



Yeah, like today they said I would have to call back TOMORROW to order.  WTF?   Now I'm getting more pissed.     Maybe I don't want the bag after all.  It's not like I "need" it and I don't appreciate the treatment I received.  (After I posted their damn phone number on the forum so people can order from them.  Ugh.  I won't be doing THAT again.)  

I'm still excited to see yours and Lenie's new bags, though!!


----------



## LCHallWill

MiaBorsa said:


> Yeah, like today they said I would have to call back TOMORROW to order.  WTF?   Now I'm getting more pissed.     Maybe I don't want the bag after all.  It's not like I "need" it and I don't appreciate the treatment I received.  (After I posted their damn phone number on the forum so people can order from them.  Ugh.  I won't be doing THAT again.)
> 
> I'm still excited to see yours and Lenie's new bags, though!!


Aww...I'm sorry Sarah. But don't not get your bag, you were so excited about it!  And, keep in mind that the SA I spoke to probably wasn't supposed to do what she did, I got lucky...probably because it was fate that I get mine quickly since it is named after me for goodness sakes...lol...but your SA was just doing what he/she was told, I'm sure... 

I am super excited though...and I can't wait to share!


----------



## StillWG

Has anyone asked how much this bag weighs?

She is such a great bag!

I love the Caiman ones on the Dooney site!

http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=69683&sitex=10020:22372:US

I'm going to try to call about them tomorrow.  


Sue


----------



## MiaBorsa

LCHallWill said:


> Aww...I'm sorry Sarah. But don't not get your bag, you were so excited about it!  And, keep in mind that the SA I spoke to probably wasn't supposed to do what she did, I got lucky...probably because it was fate that I get mine quickly since it is named after me for goodness sakes...lol...but your SA was just doing what he/she was told, I'm sure...
> 
> I am super excited though...and I can't wait to share!



No biggie, GF!!  :kiss:   I can't wait to hear about your new bag!!      I know it's going to be fabulous.


----------



## LCHallWill

StillWG said:


> Has anyone asked how much this bag weighs?
> 
> She is such a great bag!
> 
> I love the Caiman ones on the Dooney site!
> 
> http://www.dooney.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpSctDspRte.jsp?section=69683&sitex=10020:22372:US
> 
> I'm going to try to call about them tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Sue


I can't stop thinking about the Caiman in Red!  If I like the size and shape as much as I think I will, that will be my next one


----------



## Twoboyz

LCHallWill said:


> I can't stop thinking about the Caiman in Red!  If I like the size and shape as much as I think I will, that will be my next one




That is a gorgeous bag!


----------



## Freak4Coach

StillPooh said:


> Does this bag zip closed, or is that tab closure it?



It's a tab closure but it's divided into 3 sections.  The center section is zippered and the other 2 are open.


----------



## MiaBorsa

LC!!!   Where is that UPS truck!???


----------



## LCHallWill

MiaBorsa said:


> LC!!!   Where is that UPS truck!???


Lol!! Just came..Actually, they delivered my bag to the pharmacy in the suite next door...luckily, when I was stalking my package and saw that it had supposedly been delivered, I recognized the name that signed for it and ran quickly to get it!  Pics will be up in a sec...


----------



## LCHallWill

Here she is...and she's beautiful!!


----------



## LCHallWill

Here is a size comparison photo...


----------



## LCHallWill

Inside...there is a cell phone pocket, center zip, and back wall zipper pocket....


----------



## Twoboyz

LCHallWill said:


> Here she is...and she's beautiful!!


Congrats LC!!  She's so beautiful, so clean looking.  Is she comfortable to carry?


----------



## MiaBorsa

FABULOUS!!!   She doesn't look that big in the photos; do you think she's as large as the regular flo?  Congrats on your beautiful new bag!!   

ETA--What do you think of the tab closure?  Will that be annoying?


----------



## LCHallWill

MiaBorsa said:


> FABULOUS!!!   She doesn't look that big in the photos; do you think she's as large as the regular flo?  Congrats on your beautiful new bag!!
> 
> ETA--What do you think of the tab closure?  Will that be annoying?


Camilla is definitely taller than Flo, but I think they are very similar...I will double check when I get home though...the tab closure isn't bothering me at all, I don't anticipate that changing when I load it up...I put it on my shoulder and it felt comfortable, very light to me, but nothing is in it of course...I will probably carry it like a satchel most times anyway, but nice to know it will go on the shoulder...


----------



## LCHallWill

Twoboyz said:


> Congrats LC!!  She's so beautiful, so clean looking.  Is she comfortable to carry?


Thank you! I don't usually like black bags, but this one is gorgeous!!!


----------



## MaryBel

LCHallWill said:


> Here is a size comparison photo...




She's gorgeous! Congrats LC!


----------



## LCHallWill

MaryBel said:


> She's gorgeous! Congrats LC!


Thanks MaryBel!


----------



## DooneyDucky

So excited for you! Can't wait to see at home pictures!


----------



## LitGeek

LC your new Camilla is so beautiful  I love the shoulder carry option! Enjoy!


----------



## MiaBorsa

DooneyDucky said:


> So excited for you! *Can't wait to see at home pictures!*



Me too!!


----------



## LCHallWill

DooneyDucky said:


> So excited for you! Can't wait to see at home pictures!





LitGeek said:


> LC your new Camilla is so beautiful  I love the shoulder carry option! Enjoy!





MiaBorsa said:


> Me too!!



Thank you ladies!! I will definitely take some mod shots tomorrow


----------



## ivyfalls

Congrats on your Camilla!  That bag is so beautiful in every color, what a tough decision to make!! Hope you enjoy it, I can't wait to get one!


----------



## LCHallWill

ivyfalls said:


> Congrats on your Camilla!  That bag is so beautiful in every color, what a tough decision to make!! Hope you enjoy it, I can't wait to get one!


Thank you Ivy! Choosing a color is always my biggest problem...hope you post pics when you get yours


----------



## RuedeNesle

LCHallWill said:


> Here is a size comparison photo...





Mornin' LC!


Camilla is BEAUTIFUL!  Congrats!


----------



## LCHallWill

RuedeNesle said:


> Mornin' LC!
> 
> 
> Camilla is BEAUTIFUL!  Congrats!


Thank you SIU!  I love her


----------



## MiaBorsa

LCHallWill said:


> Thank you SIU!  I love her



Hey LC!   Did you have time to compare Camilla to the regular Flo satchel?  Have you loaded her up yet?  I'm still on the fence.


----------



## Never Enuf

This bag is super cute. Do you know if it's strong enough to carry a laptop and other work related documents? I'm considering getting one as a work bag but not sure if it can hold a lot of weight.
TIA


----------



## Freak4Coach

LCHallWill said:


> Here she is...and she's beautiful!!



She's gorgeous LC!  Congrats!  Can't wait to see your mod shots.  I agree that choosing a color is the hardest part.  I'm still can't decide...


----------



## MiaBorsa

Freak4Coach said:


> Has anyone seen this in person?  I've tried to get a close-up of where the rings that hold the handle to the bag go through.  It looks like there is no grommet to protect and strengthen the hole.  Does anyone know if this is the case?



I'm curious about this, too.  LCW--what do you think about the rings?


----------



## LCHallWill

MiaBorsa said:


> Hey LC!   Did you have time to compare Camilla to the regular Flo satchel?  Have you loaded her up yet?  I'm still on the fence.


Yes ma'am...here are the comparison photos...


----------



## LCHallWill

Never Enuf said:


> This bag is super cute. Do you know if it's strong enough to carry a laptop and other work related documents? I'm considering getting one as a work bag but not sure if it can hold a lot of weight.
> TIA


I have a MacBook Pro...it fits in with no issue and I would say that the bag is definitely sturdy enough to handle the weight...I've only had it for one day though, so I suppose time will tell...


----------



## LCHallWill

Freak4Coach said:


> She's gorgeous LC!  Congrats!  Can't wait to see your mod shots.  I agree that choosing a color is the hardest part.  I'm still can't decide...


I think you'd be happy with whatever color you choose...if a bag can look interesting in black, I can only imagine how gorgeous it will look in the other colors!


----------



## LCHallWill

MiaBorsa said:


> I'm curious about this, too.  LCW--what do you think about the rings?


There are no grommets...but the leather is super sturdy, so I don't see it being a problem...I carried my iPad and MacBook in it today, and the rings don't appear to be tugging (for lack of a better description) at the leather at all...of course, I've only had it one day, so only continuous use will tell the complete the story...and we all know I change my bags often...so the results could be different for someone who intends to carry it daily and load it up...


----------



## MiaBorsa

LCHallWill said:


> Yes ma'am...here are the comparison photos...





LCHallWill said:


> There are no grommets...but the leather is super sturdy, so I don't see it being a problem...I carried my iPad and MacBook in it today, and the rings don't appear to be tugging (for lack of a better description) at the leather at all...of course, I've only had it one day, so only continuous use will tell the complete the story...and we all know I change my bags often...so the results could be different for someone who intends to carry it daily and load it up...



Thanks so much!   The pics are very helpful, and your bags are both gorgeous.  (That green just screams springtime!)   I appreciate it.  :kiss:    The grommets wouldn't be an issue for me, either.  I don't carry a laptop in my bag and rotate often.


----------



## LCHallWill

MiaBorsa said:


> Thanks so much!   The pics are very helpful, and your bags are both gorgeous.  (That green just screams springtime!)   I appreciate it.  :kiss:   (The grommets wouldn't be an issue for me, either.  I don't carry a laptop in my bag and rotate often.)


You are very welcome!  I'm glad the pics are helpful...I know you change your bags often...you and I have that in common. I just wanted to make that point for anyone else reading these comments


----------



## StillWG

LC, your Camilla is such a beauty!  I love her!

I'm still debating about ordering her in the Caiman line.  I'd love one in every color!  

Congratulations on having such excellent taste in bags.....and many thanks for the great pictures.

Sarah, if you are reading this, I can hardly wait to see your small Camilla!  


Sue


----------



## Freak4Coach

LCHallWill said:


> I think you'd be happy with whatever color you choose...if a bag can look interesting in black, I can only imagine how gorgeous it will look in the other colors!





LCHallWill said:


> There are no grommets...but the leather is super sturdy, so I don't see it being a problem...I carried my iPad and MacBook in it today, and the rings don't appear to be tugging (for lack of a better description) at the leather at all...of course, I've only had it one day, so only continuous use will tell the complete the story...and we all know I change my bags often...so the results could be different for someone who intends to carry it daily and load it up...



That's the problem - they all look so pretty!  LOL!  Lovin' your Kelly green satchel too!  I have one on the way.  Can't wait to get it!

Good to know that the holes won't be a problem.  I was a little nervous when I saw the hole didn't seem to be reinforced.


----------



## LCHallWill

StillWG said:


> LC, your Camilla is such a beauty!  I love her!
> 
> I'm still debating about ordering her in the Caiman line.  I'd love one in every color!
> 
> Congratulations on having such excellent taste in bags.....and many thanks for the great pictures.
> 
> Sarah, if you are reading this, I can hardly wait to see your small Camilla!
> 
> 
> Sue


Thank you Westie!  I love that Caiman... But I may have also just fallen in love with the MK Selma...I really need to settle down!


----------



## LCHallWill

Freak4Coach said:


> That's the problem - they all look so pretty!  LOL!  Lovin' your Kelly green satchel too!  I have one on the way.  Can't wait to get it!
> 
> Good to know that the holes won't be a problem.  I was a little nervous when I saw the hole didn't seem to be reinforced.


Good for you!  I hope you love your satchel as much as I love mine


----------



## MiaBorsa

StillWG said:


> Sarah, if you are reading this, I can hardly wait to see your small Camilla!
> 
> Sue


Hey Sue!  You know I'm still reading...I'm waiting to see Lenie's new Camillas, too!!  No Camilla for me yet; I'm still thinking about it.  I'm not totally sure I want another structured satchel though I love the lines of this bag.  (Not to mention, I need to get a grip.  )


----------



## Never Enuf

Thanks. I'm gonna check the bag out on Saturday and seems like end up buying it&#128525;
Well atleast it will be with the VIP sale so I'm saving some money (that's what I'm telling myself&#128521


----------



## lenie

Just picked up my Saddle Camilla and Ostrich Red Camilla last night-one day earlier than expected! They are gorgeous bags! The SA told me that the style is a limited run so if you're interested, don't wait too long. I was able to get them at 25%off because of an in store special! but I think they are worth paying full price.


----------



## BagAddiction712

lenie said:


> Just picked up my Saddle Camilla and Ostrich Red Camilla last night-one day earlier than expected! They are gorgeous bags! The SA told me that the style is a limited run so if you're interested, don't wait too long. I was able to get them at 25%off because of an in store special! but I think they are worth paying full price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2552050
> View attachment 2552052
> View attachment 2552053
> View attachment 2552054




Omg I just ordered the saddle it's so beautiful cannot wait! Congrats!


----------



## Twoboyz

lenie said:


> Just picked up my Saddle Camilla and Ostrich Red Camilla last night-one day earlier than expected! They are gorgeous bags! The SA told me that the style is a limited run so if you're interested, don't wait too long. I was able to get them at 25%off because of an in store special! but I think they are worth paying full price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2552050
> View attachment 2552052
> View attachment 2552053
> View attachment 2552054




Absolutely beautiful!! Gorgeous colors on both of them. Congrats and enjoy them. Thanks for the photos.


----------



## Nebo

Camilla's are all gorgeous! Love all the colors! The style is so versatile, yet elegant. Its a sexy bag, for sure hehehe.


----------



## LCHallWill

Congrats lenie!! They are both beautiful


----------



## lenie

BagAddiction712 said:


> Omg I just ordered the saddle it's so beautiful cannot wait! Congrats!




It is even more beautiful in real life. It is very comfortable to carry on the shoulder too and holds everything I need without looking bulky or being too heavy. As you may know, Altos are treated and scratches from normal wear buff out. The DB boutique SA said that within a few years, I could use the lotion called Cadillac Boot and Shoe care to moisturizer the leather and it makes any scratches disappear. She said all of the SAs use it on their Altos and customers who want the Alto leather to soften faster will use this on new bags.


----------



## BagAddiction712

lenie said:


> It is even more beautiful in real life. It is very comfortable to carry on the shoulder too and holds everything I need without looking bulky or being too heavy. As you may know, Altos are treated and scratches from normal wear buff out. The DB boutique SA said that within a few years, I could use the lotion called Cadillac Boot and Shoe care to moisturizer the leather and it makes any scratches disappear. She said all of the SAs use it on their Altos and customers who want the Alto leather to soften faster will use this on new bags.




This is great info thank so much! This will be my first alto bag so this is good to know.


----------



## MiaBorsa

lenie said:


> Just picked up my Saddle Camilla and Ostrich Red Camilla last night-one day earlier than expected! They are gorgeous bags! The SA told me that the style is a limited run so if you're interested, don't wait too long. I was able to get them at 25%off because of an in store special! but I think they are worth paying full price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2552050
> View attachment 2552052
> View attachment 2552053
> View attachment 2552054



Stunning bags, Lenie!   Congrats!


----------



## elbgrl

Wow what beautiful bags!  Congrats!


----------



## LitGeek

lenie said:


> Just picked up my Saddle Camilla and Ostrich Red Camilla last night-one day earlier than expected! They are gorgeous bags! The SA told me that the style is a limited run so if you're interested, don't wait too long. I was able to get them at 25%off because of an in store special! but I think they are worth paying full price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2552050
> View attachment 2552052
> View attachment 2552053
> View attachment 2552054


Oh my  Your new bags are gorgeous  Enjoy!


----------



## Bobetta

Such beautiful bags! Especially the saddle. Congrats!!!!


----------



## ivyfalls

I wanted to share a couple of pics of my small Camilla in Ivory.  I actually prefer a slouchy bag for everyday so this structured white (eek!!) bag will be perfect as an occasional bag.  It is so beautiful, I love it so much.  I don't think I dare to store it in the navy duster, would you?  I have her shown next to a small taupe florentine for comparison sake.


----------



## Twoboyz

ivyfalls said:


> I wanted to share a couple of pics of my small Camilla in Ivory.  I actually prefer a slouchy bag for everyday so this structured white (eek!!) bag will be perfect as an occasional bag.  It is so beautiful, I love it so much.  I don't think I dare to store it in the navy duster, would you?  I have her shown next to a small taupe florentine for comparison sake.


OMG, she's so beautiful!  Such a great shape and size.  She looks so ladylike.  I definitely don't think I would store her in the Dooney blue dust bag.  I have heard too many stories about color transfer.  As it is I keep my natural stanwich in another bag's natural colored dustbag for fear of transfer.


----------



## Nebo

That is one stunning bag! Love the ivory and the look of the small one!

Im trying to find a really nice fabric and sew some nice cotton dust bags for my bags and some stuffing pillows, so I can get rid off the paper.

Put it in a pillowcase for now. It is just sooooo beautiful.


----------



## elbgrl

Beautiful Nebo, congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

lenie said:


> Just picked up my Saddle Camilla and Ostrich Red Camilla last night-one day earlier than expected! They are gorgeous bags! The SA told me that the style is a limited run so if you're interested, don't wait too long. I was able to get them at 25%off because of an in store special! but I think they are worth paying full price.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2552050
> View attachment 2552052
> View attachment 2552053
> View attachment 2552054




WOW, they are both gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## MaryBel

ivyfalls said:


> I wanted to share a couple of pics of my small Camilla in Ivory.  I actually prefer a slouchy bag for everyday so this structured white (eek!!) bag will be perfect as an occasional bag.  It is so beautiful, I love it so much.  I don't think I dare to store it in the navy duster, would you?  I have her shown next to a small taupe florentine for comparison sake.



She is so classy in this color! Congrats Ivy!


----------



## ivyfalls

MaryBel said:


> She is so classy in this color! Congrats Ivy!


Thanks girls!  It's a really pretty bag, I like the shoulder strap.  If I enjoy carrying her, I may just get the larger size in a darker color!


----------



## BagAddiction712

ivyfalls said:


> I wanted to share a couple of pics of my small Camilla in Ivory.  I actually prefer a slouchy bag for everyday so this structured white (eek!!) bag will be perfect as an occasional bag.  It is so beautiful, I love it so much.  I don't think I dare to store it in the navy duster, would you?  I have her shown next to a small taupe florentine for comparison sake.




Wow that's beautiful enjoy!


----------



## lenie

ivyfalls said:


> I wanted to share a couple of pics of my small Camilla in Ivory.  I actually prefer a slouchy bag for everyday so this structured white (eek!!) bag will be perfect as an occasional bag.  It is so beautiful, I love it so much.  I don't think I dare to store it in the navy duster, would you?  I have her shown next to a small taupe florentine for comparison sake.




I love the ivory color. I was so tempted when I saw the ivory but I knew that I would be upset the first time I got a mark on it so I had to pass on the color. It is very elegant !


----------



## BagAddiction712

Question, I just got a camilla in saddle... How does the alto leather do in rain? Is it a no no?


----------



## MiaBorsa

BagAddiction712 said:


> Question, I just got a camilla in saddle... How does the alto leather do in rain? Is it a no no?



I can only speak to the t'moro color; I have had my Giovanna in the rain and it did fine.


----------



## ivyfalls

I am curious about the Alto leather also.  This is my first Alto bag.  I did read this from the Dooney website, but would love to hear from those of you who have Alto bags.

*Alto Collection* 
         The Alto Collection has not been specifically          treated for water repellency. Thus, the leather will temporarily          darken when wet, and return to the original tone once completely          dry. The waxed surface may assist in staving off some dirt.          With continued use, a lovely shine or patina will develop, only          enhancing the beauty of this leather. It is also characteristic for          lighter colors to darken with use over time, and with exposure to          light. 

        Minor abrasions may be removed          or lessened with the use of a very soft cloth and a gentle buffing          action. 

        This collection requires no creams, polishes or leather conditioning products to maintain its beauty.


----------



## BagAddiction712

MiaBorsa said:


> I can only speak to the t'moro color; I have had my Giovanna in the rain and it did fine.




Thanks! I think it may be ok.


----------



## BagAddiction712

ivyfalls said:


> I am curious about the Alto leather also.  This is my first Alto bag.  I did read this from the Dooney website, but would love to hear from those of you who have Alto bags.
> 
> *Alto Collection*
> The Alto Collection has not been specifically          treated for water repellency. Thus, the leather will temporarily          darken when wet, and return to the original tone once completely          dry. The waxed surface may assist in staving off some dirt.          With continued use, a lovely shine or patina will develop, only          enhancing the beauty of this leather. It is also characteristic for          lighter colors to darken with use over time, and with exposure to          light.
> 
> Minor abrasions may be removed          or lessened with the use of a very soft cloth and a gentle buffing          action.
> 
> This collection requires no creams, polishes or leather conditioning products to maintain its beauty.




This is good to know, thank you so much! Maybe I should wait to see if it develops a patina?


----------



## ivyfalls

BagAddiction712 said:


> This is good to know, thank you so much! Maybe I should wait to see if it develops a patina?



You are so welcome!  I am also anxious to see if a patina will develop.  I ordered some of the Cadillac Boot and Shoe moisturizer that 'lenie' mentioned in her post.  I'm sure I'll be scared to try it, but I'll let you know if I do!


----------



## StillWG

When I was talking to CS at D&B earlier this week, I asked about the weight of Camilla in Croco (Caiman).....she is 2 lb 7 oz.  Seems like a great weight for a large Croco tote!

She is definitely in my radar in green, black or white!


Sue


----------



## suntenya

I am in love with the Camilla but I can't decide what color to get!! I LOVE the white but I am worried I would be so careful to not let anything get on it that I won't be able to just have fun wearing it.

I also like the saddle, black and red. The saddle is a beautiful brown, but the black is so classy. And then the red is pretty too! Ugh! I want to be able to wear it with a lot and on different occasions, from casual to professional. But I think any of those colors would fit that. The saddle is the only one that seems to be a little more casual of a color, but that is just from me seeing it online.

Any advice? I mostly have deep red, brown and warm pink bags, so I love warm tones. But I wouldn't mind a gorgeous black bag. I just want it to be super special to pay full price for it and black might be too ordinary.


----------



## DooneyDucky

I'm in love with the look of this bag in RED! I'm thinking it's going to be my next big purchase but first one thing: How does the leather feel in your hands? Soft? Stiff? Thick? Thin? Compared to Pebble grain or Florentine, etc...


----------



## lenie

suntenya said:


> I am in love with the Camilla but I can't decide what color to get!! I LOVE the white but I am worried I would be so careful to not let anything get on it that I won't be able to just have fun wearing it.
> 
> I also like the saddle, black and red. The saddle is a beautiful brown, but the black is so classy. And then the red is pretty too! Ugh! I want to be able to wear it with a lot and on different occasions, from casual to professional. But I think any of those colors would fit that. The saddle is the only one that seems to be a little more casual of a color, but that is just from me seeing it online.
> 
> Any advice? I mostly have deep red, brown and warm pink bags, so I love warm tones. But I wouldn't mind a gorgeous black bag. I just want it to be super special to pay full price for it and black might be too ordinary.




The black is very elegant. It has a contrast thread in brown, so it is not all black. The black in ostrich is gorgeous too. You have to go and see them in person. I went into the store expecting to get the red Alto, but fell in love with the red ostrich and saddle Alto. Seeing them in real life will help you decide.


----------



## lenie

DooneyDucky said:


> I'm in love with the look of this bag in RED! I'm thinking it's going to be my next big purchase but first one thing: How does the leather feel in your hands? Soft? Stiff? Thick? Thin? Compared to Pebble grain or Florentine, etc...




The leather is thick and well made.


----------



## ivyfalls

suntenya said:


> I am in love with the Camilla but I can't decide what color to get!! I LOVE the white but I am worried I would be so careful to not let anything get on it that I won't be able to just have fun wearing it.
> 
> I also like the saddle, black and red. The saddle is a beautiful brown, but the black is so classy. And then the red is pretty too! Ugh! I want to be able to wear it with a lot and on different occasions, from casual to professional. But I think any of those colors would fit that. The saddle is the only one that seems to be a little more casual of a color, but that is just from me seeing it online.
> 
> Any advice? I mostly have deep red, brown and warm pink bags, so I love warm tones. But I wouldn't mind a gorgeous black bag. I just want it to be super special to pay full price for it and black might be too ordinary.



Wow, can I relate to your post!!  I have the small in white, and have absolutely loved it so far.  I have taken it out three times, wearing jeans!!, and so far so good.  But, I am now dying  for my second Camilla . Love all the colors too much to choose!  Definitely need to see them in person. I also really wish there was an in-between size. 

Are the Camilla bags only available in Dooney boutiques, what stores are carrying them now?


----------



## suntenya

I wish I could see them in person! I live in Vermont, and while it is beautiful, it doesn't have a Dooney store or any department store that has them  So I rely on pictures online and this forum a lot. So far I have picked colors that I ended up loving. But this one is really hard for me to choose for some reason.

The white is gorgeous I would just be so upset if anything happened to it. And I read about some white leathers turning yellow so I don't know if that would happen to the alto leather. The black with the brown stitching does sound really elegant. And I love that the saddle is such a rich brown. Oh geez here I go again!!


----------



## suntenya

Ok, I think I have officially narrowed my choices down to black or saddle. I love the brown stitching on the black and the saddle is such a nice rich brown. Both can be worn with almost any color. The saddle seems a little more casual to me for some reason. But the black seems to make it a little less of a "wow" bag. But maybe simple elegance is the way to go with such a classic bag as this?


----------



## DooneyDucky

I do the same thing! I debate back and forth until I make myself crazy. Sometimes, I just have to sit back and wait until I decide for sure. I still want the red Camilla. It's so strikingly gorgeous.


----------



## suntenya

Yeah I definitely understand what you're saying! Who knows how long this will take me haha

The sad thing is that I know I like the white the most, but I am just too worried it will turn yellow over time or get too dirty. And since I will be spending so much on it, I want it to last for years and years. That is why I shifted to a different color. Has anyone had a white leather Dooney for a long time and can say if it has turned yellow or not?


----------



## suntenya

lenie said:


> The black is very elegant. It has a contrast thread in brown, so it is not all black. The black in ostrich is gorgeous too. You have to go and see them in person. I went into the store expecting to get the red Alto, but fell in love with the red ostrich and saddle Alto. Seeing them in real life will help you decide.


lenie- Did you happen to see the natural color of the Camilla when you got yours? Was it pretty? Online it looks really nice and rich and I was wondering if it looked like that in real life because I saw another picture and it looked way different. Almost like a pale khaki/beige color or something.


----------



## lenie

suntenya said:


> lenie- Did you happen to see the natural color of the Camilla when you got yours? Was it pretty? Online it looks really nice and rich and I was wondering if it looked like that in real life because I saw another picture and it looked way different. Almost like a pale khaki/beige color or something.




I did see the natural. It is not as rich as the saddle-a little warmer than vachetta. It is almost the color that vachetta turns into with time, a honey color. I personally did not like it as much as the saddle. Of the two brown colored Camilla's, the saddle was a little more elegant and rich in tone to me.


----------



## Twoboyz

lenie said:


> I did see the natural. It is not as rich as the saddle-a little warmer than vachetta. It is almost the color that vachetta turns into with time, a honey color. I personally did not like it as much as the saddle. Of the two brown colored Camilla's, the saddle was a little more elegant and rich in tone to me.




Will the natural patina and darken over time? Or is that just the florentine?


----------



## Christa72720

Twoboyz said:


> Will the natural patina and darken over time? Or is that just the florentine?[/QUOTE On their website it says that they will darken and patina over time


----------



## Twoboyz

Christa72720 said:


> Twoboyz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will the natural patina and darken over time? Or is that just the florentine?[/QUOTE On their website it says that they will darken and patina over time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Christa. I should have checked there.  I think I've grown dependent on you guys.
Click to expand...


----------



## Christa72720

Twoboyz said:


> Christa72720 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Christa. I should have checked there.  I think I've grown dependent on you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem at all. I actually was curious myself. I have never had an Alto and I am considering getting one of these beauties, so I looked into it too.
Click to expand...


----------



## suntenya

Ok, I think I have finally come to terms with the fact that the white Camilla is my favorite. But now I just don't know if it's worth spending full price on something that might get dirty fast. I also don't know if white Dooney leather yellows over time. I think all white eventually does?


----------



## Twoboyz

suntenya said:


> Ok, I think I have finally come to terms with the fact that the white Camilla is my favorite. But now I just don't know if it's worth spending full price on something that might get dirty fast. I also don't know if white Dooney leather yellows over time. I think all white eventually does?




I wonder if it would be on sale at a boutique yet, or is it too early?


----------



## Christa72720

Does anyone have a small Camilla they could post a mod pic? I am torn between the small and regular. Would like to see on someone. Thanks!


----------



## ivyfalls

Christa72720 said:


> Does anyone have a small Camilla they could post a mod pic? I am torn between the small and regular. Would like to see on someone. Thanks!



Sorry for fuzzy images.  FYI , I am just over 5'2".  I do really love this bag.  I have carried it continuously since I got her, and no scratches or marks!!


----------



## Bobetta

ivyfalls said:


> Sorry for fuzzy images.  FYI , I am just over 5'2".  I do really love this bag.  I have carried it continuously since I got her, and no scratches or marks!!




Gorgeous!! Love the bag. Looks great on you.


----------



## suntenya

ivyfalls said:


> Sorry for fuzzy images.  FYI , I am just over 5'2".  I do really love this bag.  I have carried it continuously since I got her, and no scratches or marks!!


That looks so pretty on you! They are out of the small in white online, but I'm sure the stores still have them. I ended up ordering the black regular size Camilla. After reading so much on white leather being hard to maintain I decided I would rather no have to worry about it. For a small bag like that it seems easier to maintain it, but I wanted the bigger one. And the Dooney site is so strange with orders! It says "booked" even though it shipped. And they keep emailing me to complete the order that is in my cart but I already ordered it! haha


----------



## ivyfalls

suntenya said:


> That looks so pretty on you! They are out of the small in white online, but I'm sure the stores still have them. I ended up ordering the black regular size Camilla. After reading so much on white leather being hard to maintain I decided I would rather no have to worry about it. For a small bag like that it seems easier to maintain it, but I wanted the bigger one. And the Dooney site is so strange with orders! It says "booked" even though it shipped. And they keep emailing me to complete the order that is in my cart but I already ordered it! haha



Thanks! I think you will love the regular sized black.  I ordered the regular size also, but kept the small because I thought the white looked better in the smaller size. I am dying for a regular sized saddle or black.  I do with they had an inbetween size!!


----------



## Twoboyz

ivyfalls said:


> Sorry for fuzzy images.  FYI , I am just over 5'2".  I do really love this bag.  I have carried it continuously since I got her, and no scratches or marks!!


It's really beautiful and it looks nice on you.  It's not as small as I thought it was.  I like how your cute little doggie is watching you from the doorway.   Cute!


----------



## ivyfalls

Twoboyz said:


> It's really beautiful and it looks nice on you.  It's not as small as I thought it was.  I like how your cute little doggie is watching you from the doorway.   Cute!



Thanks! He is very sweet and follows me everywhere!


----------



## carterazo

ivyfalls said:


> I wanted to share a couple of pics of my small Camilla in Ivory.  I actually prefer a slouchy bag for everyday so this structured white (eek!!) bag will be perfect as an occasional bag.  It is so beautiful, I love it so much.  I don't think I dare to store it in the navy duster, would you?  I have her shown next to a small taupe florentine for comparison sake.



Oooooooh!  She's beautiful!   Drool!  Now I want one even more.  Enjoy he in good health!  

p.s.  I've had a white Dooney stored in it's navy blue dust bag for years now and it has not been an issue.


----------



## carterazo

ivyfalls said:


> Sorry for fuzzy images.  FYI , I am just over 5'2".  I do really love this bag.  I have carried it continuously since I got her, and no scratches or marks!!




Beautiful!  The size is perfect!


----------



## Honeytown

You both look fantastic!


----------



## Christa72720

ivyfalls said:


> Sorry for fuzzy images.  FYI , I am just over 5'2".  I do really love this bag.  I have carried it continuously since I got her, and no scratches or marks!!


Thanks! Very helpful. Great size!


----------



## Nebo

ivyfalls said:


> Sorry for fuzzy images.  FYI , I am just over 5'2".  I do really love this bag.  I have carried it continuously since I got her, and no scratches or marks!!



It look so good on you! It is a really gorgeous bag. Looks so polished and high end.


----------



## Katiesmama

I love the Camilla.   The ivory one is absolutely stunning!


----------



## lenie

Do you like the black Alto or Black Ostrich? They are both so pretty but I can't decide between the two. Your opinions are much appreciated.


----------



## Katiesmama

My vote would be for the Black Alto.   But since I don't like ostrich anything, I don't know how much my vote should count.


----------



## ivyfalls

Katiesmama said:


> My vote would be for the Black Alto.   But since I don't like ostrich anything, I don't know how much my vote should count.


My favorite part of the black is the contrasting stitching.  I think the stitching stands out more on the black Alto rather than the ostrich!  But, both are really beautiful!!


----------

